# what is this electrical connector



## charlie2105 (Jun 20, 2019)

my little girl just moved to Manhattan and dropped her 2014 cruze ltz off at our house for her brothers to use. she does not need car in new york city. 
have changed plugs, oil, transmission fluid, coolant, new tires, alignment, air filter, cabin filter and will change out the brake fluid but i found this wire connector and all three wires cut. It is just to passenger side of brake master cylinder and seems to go to the brake booster? not sure what it does and car seems to run fine. any idea?? do i need to connect it up? three wires in it. two wires look alike and third wire different. not sure how to match the wires that look alike to the correct on on the other side. ideas??


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

WAG, but I'm thinking it's the sensor to for the vacuum pump to operate so the power brakes work properly. A small engine like the Cruze doesn't produce much vacuum at idle, so pump assist is needed.


----------



## lonewolf04 (May 6, 2016)

Those don't look like they were cut. It looks like they were either pulled or chewed on.


----------

